# Advice-Non-Standard Rogue turning mage



## phloog (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm fortunate enough to be playing (instead of DMing FINALLY!) in a campaign with a lot of room for different types of characters (hmm...no forced 'roles'!)...

My current character spent his first four levels as a variant rogue, giving up sneak attack for bonus feats, so long as those feats dealt solely with skills or deception (so Skill Focus, or any feat that provides new options for Disguise, Forgery, etc.)  As a result, he was never really that good in combat - Rogue with no sneak attack.  But most of the time he can avoid fighting the guards because he has an official writ from Lord Puffkin - - aw, heck, he IS Lord Puffkin!

At fifth level, due to great interest in EoM and the need to playtest the stuff, I am switching over to Mage, and will stay that way likely for the rest of his career.  I'm looking for feedback/advice with respect to initial spell lists chosen...right now I'm leaning toward the following seven (took Extra Spell List as a feat) at 1st level:

Create Air
Create Space
Evoke Shadow
Illusion Shadow
Move Space
Transform Humanoid
Transform Nature

We've already house-ruled that non-clerics cannot take Heal Humanoid and similar.  Are these bad choices?  It seems like with the options there are no bad choices, but I have only one evocation, and I'm not sure if that's a problem.  My intent was to give a FEW new options, but to really enhance his current specialties - make him better at disguise, better at forgery, etc.   The only one that doesn't really seem to fit is Create Air, but I could see him wanting to distract guards or force them indoors with a cold breeze.

Are there 'standard' lists that every mage should take at 1st level?...frankly I'm hoping NOT, because that could imply a balance issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## sirwmholder (Feb 20, 2008)

Depends on flavor... personally, I take Move (Force) as my first list everytime.  Kind of like my signature spell list .  One of the things we have discussed on these boards is Extra Spell List should grant 2 additional Spell List instead of 1.  Back on topic... I could see a Rogue taking those list.  Create (Air) seems a little quirky but as a flavor thing I could see it working.  Basically nothing is an "I win" button in EoM.

William Holder


----------



## phloog (Feb 20, 2008)

That's good (no "I win" button)....

I'll have to search for info on Extra Spell List - - it did seem a bit low-level with so many lists available, but I'm hesitant to suggest house ruling in something that benefits only my character initially.  Did it seem like everyone agreed that it should grant 2?

Move Force in terms of moving spell areas, or primarily for moving objects?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 21, 2008)

I would lean towards create shadow instead of create air.. and I haven't gotten a 'must have' list yet. 

But then again, I tend to be a bit esoteric in my character choices.


----------



## phloog (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess I was resisting getting 'too shadowy' - or resisting having too many things a rogue would tend to grab instantly.

I think I've landed on the ones above, and adding Compel Humanoid.

I'm sorry if Create Air seems odd...I didn't explain well.   This character is Lawful Evil.

In my campaign world (the current DM is using my world), there is a dark god of the winds, which also incorporates the 'winds of intrigue' and the whispers of conspirators.  So in addition to the utility of the distracting wind, it fits the character as he pays homage simulataneously to that god and the goddess of order through mind control (compel humanoid).  Not deeply religious, but a bit.

I'll give it a shot like this, and we'll see what happens...thanks for the advice, I think Create Shadow will be next on the list, and Move Force close behind.


----------



## sirwmholder (Feb 21, 2008)

phloog said:
			
		

> ...Move Force in terms of moving spell areas, or primarily for moving objects?



Both actually... though truth be known I've always been partial to Mage Hand and Telekinesis type spells for distraction, utility and combat.

William Holder

EDIT: Removed an example that used a different spell list .


----------

